

Why I am Switching to a Paid Email Newsletter - inmygarage
http://savemefrombschool.com/2010/07/why-i-am-switching-to-a-paid-email-newsletter/

======
chokma
The goal of getting 9000 readers to sign up for a newsletter which costs $2 a
month is certainly ambitious.

The concept reminds me of
[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fan...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fans.php)
where it's postulated that to survive as an artist, you would need a 1000 true
fans.

~~~
troygoode
She was referencing 9000 subscribers as what it would take to equal Daring
Fireball's ad-generated revenue ($234,000 USD annual according the article).
Amanda said she only expects her offering to top out at "maybe a few hundred"
subscribers.

Still ambitious, in my opinion.

